# My Warhammer Models



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

*My Warhammer Models, Including OOP*

Grimgor Ironhide









Savage Orc Shaman









Night Goblin Shaman









Black Orc Warboss on Wyvern









Orc









Savage Orc Shaman on Boar









Tzeentch Lord of Change









Sorcerer









Snotling Pump Wagon









Orc Boar Chariot









Goblin Doom Diver









Squig









Black Orc Musician









Demon Spawn









Chaos Terminator Champion









Brotherhood of Bleeding Iron Leader









Space Marine Champion (whose name escapes me)









Plague Marine









Tau Battlesuit









Eldar Dreadnought (This model is from before the Wraithlord)









Space Marine









Krootox


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

You have a lot of models there. I like how you've picked out the eyes on the shield of Orc Boy and the space marine's left shoulder pad looks good. I also like the cleaner finish on your crisis battlesuit. I see many models aren't undercoated. May I suggest that you buy yourself a can of black citadel spray paint to undercoat your models with? Then once models are coated you don't have to mind so much about bits you can't really get to with a brush showing up as silver even though they may not be intended to be.
Anyway, a good and varied collection you have there.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Actually most are undercoated, just not the older ones like the Lord of Change


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but I have a bunch more pictures

By the way I think quite a few of these models are now OOP, if anyone could verify that for me I'd be most grateful

Squig Hopper









Chaos Champion









Beastman









Chaos Character whose name escapes me









Chaos Warrior









High Elf Burrowing Dragon (Home Made)









Chaos Dwarf Winged Bull









Khorne Chaos Space Marine









Converted Chaos Rhino









Chaos Terminator









Chaos Terminator









Goblin Wolf Rider









Death Company Chaplain









Phoenix Lord Asurmen









Chaos Sorcerer









Howling Banshee









Ork Mega Armored Nob









Warp Spider Exarch


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Aekold Helbrass is the name of the character who I forgot, I found out in a White Dwarf from 1995


----------

